# Bang sticks- NC?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know regulations in NC Ref: Use of bang sticks while kayaking?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Never mind, I spoke with a Wildlife Officer with the Marine Division; who stated it was legal to possess a bang stick on a kayak.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Using for cobia?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

No just precautions for sharks.


----------

